# Script pour réparer permissions dossier partagé



## poco (10 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Ne connaissant rien en matière de script, je m'adresse aux spécialistes ici présents. Voilà j'aimerai lancer une tâche CRON tous les soirs qui permettrait de propager les permissions d'un dossier partagé (sur un Mac mini OS X HS) sur tous les fichiers et dossiers s'y trouvant (propagation des permissions).

Je le fais à la main (Cde-I etc…) car très souvent des fichiers ou dossiers déposés par l'un des membre du groupe n'héritent pas des autorisations du dossier supérieur.

Avez-vous une piste ou une explication claire (j'ai testé Automator mais ne fonctionne pas erreur-50 je crois)

Merci par avance


----------



## zeltron54 (11 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,

Si tu connais la bonne commande il suffit de l'inclure dans un script applescript.  Mais...

Il me semble pourtant plus simple de créer un action de dossier sur ce dossier qui à chaque dépôt de dossier ou de fichiers dans ce dossier partagé exécuterait un petit script (exécution d'un chmod -R 777) pour donner les autorisations "lecture, écriture et exécution " à tout le monde.


----------



## poco (11 Avril 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Si tu connais la bonne commande il suffit de l'inclure dans un script applescript.  Mais...
> 
> Il me semble pourtant plus simple de créer un action de dossier sur ce dossier qui à chaque dépôt de dossier ou de fichiers dans ce dossier partagé exécuterait un petit script (exécution d'un chmod -R 777) pour donner les autorisations "lecture, écriture et exécution " à tout le monde.




Je vais me pencher sur cette solution en effet. J'ai trouvé des liens qui expliquent les options chmod, rete plus qu'à bûcher le sujet.
Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.


----------



## zeltron54 (11 Avril 2018)

Bonjour,
Il faut d'abord créer le script dans l'éditeur de script qui se trouve dans applications-->utilitaires.
Je te le met ci-dessous ATTENTION la troisième ligne doit être changée en faisant un glissé déposé du dossier partagé afin d'obtenir une ligne du style:

set chemin to "/Users/Nomutilisateur/nom dossier partagé"


```
on adding folder items to Mon_Dossier after receiving Liste_Fichiers
    tell application "Finder"
        set chemin to "Faire un glissé déposé du dossier partagé à cet endroit"
        set chemin to quoted form of POSIX path of chemin
        do shell script "chmod -R 777 " & chemin
    end tell
end adding folder items to
```

Il faut enregistrer ce script avec un nom représentatif exemple mets autorisations completes)
- Déplacer ce fichier dans: Utilisateurs —> « le nom d’utilisateurs » —> Bibliothèque —> Scripts —> Folder Action Scripts
Si les dossiers « scripts » et ou « Folder Action Scripts » n’existent pas il faut les créer avec ces noms exact..

- Faire un clic droit sur le dossier partagé—> service —> Configuration des actions de dossier…
- Dans le fenêtre qui s’ouvre (choisir un script à joindre sélectionner le script.) ne pas oublier de cocher la case activer les actions de dossier.

Voilà on peut tout fermer.

Lors du déplacement d'un fichier ou d"un dossier dans le dossier partagé, le script s'exécute et donne les autorisations de lecture et écriture a tout le monde.

Si problème ne pas hésiter à demander.


----------



## poco (11 Avril 2018)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ...
> Si problème ne pas hésiter à demander.



Un très grand merci pour ton aide et ton temps.


----------

